# Who needs a good camera?



## JohnGreco (Apr 22, 2014)

Apparently not this guy! This is a clip from a professional studio photographer who shows just how good of a shot you can get with a simple smartphone and 1 light. Worth the 5 minutes to watch the video.

iPhone vs Hasselblad: Are you still thinking about buying a new camera? «Photigy: Online Studio Photography Lessons


----------

